# Commercial Boat Busted/SPI



## 2wahoo (May 21, 2004)

A commercial boat, the Delphin IV, was busted yesterday with 2500 lbs of snapper hidden under grouper and tile fish. The total catch forfeited was 8500 lbs. 

Hope they turn that boat into 'hardbottom.'


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

You want to know why there aren't any snapper? This is just the one they got..


----------



## mcgolfer (May 21, 2004)

they must be awesome fishermen to be able to fill that boat with snapper in such a short time frame. i would like to read the particulars on this violation.....rick


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

mcgolfer said:


> they must be awesome fishermen to be able to fill that boat with snapper in such a short time frame. i would like to read the particulars on this violation.....rick


What short time frame? I didn't think poachers had a time frame??


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

sarcasm. They were caught on the 1st and the season opened on the 1st for commercials I think.


----------



## myprozac (Feb 7, 2006)

They must have gone east because there weren't any fish there this week.


----------



## Chuck (May 21, 2004)

The sad part is he will be fishing again in a few days....and doing the same thing. The chance of getting caught is so remote, its worth the risk. 

I wonder how we can find out what the fine will be on this. What court will have jurisdiction? I believe these cases are normally heard by a local JP but not sure about that.


----------



## wacker (Mar 22, 2006)

why would they throw 7000 bucks overboard if they only have 1 in 100,000 chance of getting caught?...awww.. the perks of commercial fishing.


----------



## Tom Hilton (May 24, 2004)

*snapper*

Howdy,
Legislators want to believe that these type of violations are not common, yet refuse to address the lack of adequate enforcement needed to ensure that EVERYBODY is following the law.

Anybody else see commercial snapper fishermen fishing in the last days of the month of April off of the Texas coast? I've gotten emails reporting the names of captains and vessels observed fishing off the coast of Texas - some who only have 200 lb licenses. (Yeah, I know, they are fishing for species other than snapper...right.)

Any observations (including photos or videos) could be an effective tool to aid law enforcement.

All the best,
Tom Hilton


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

This is one form of commercial agri. that does not have a federal inspector at the time the animal is killed and stored before market.


----------



## jim smarr (May 21, 2004)

Just how many 4 fish limits would that be? Think about it. We have put heat on enforcement . They have been put on notice by their Director to clean up the illegal
fishing. Bill Hogarth at NMFS has been asking questions of enforcement at RFA's request.
Remember Texas is the place to go to fish "Illegaly" according to Commercial Snapper Guys on East Coast.

Thanks to the law enforcement folks on this bust.


----------



## LazyJeff (Jan 20, 2006)

*Sb 101*

Why not get Houston's Radio boy Dan Patrick to sponsor a Bill next session that puts 1/2 of the TABC enforcement agents on the water policing commercial boats next year. Those boys would most likely make the chance of getting caught 1 in 5 instead of 1 in 100000.


----------



## BPitcher (Aug 23, 2004)

What bugs me is that this is the second time in as many years that a commercial boat has been busted. Just think of how many come in with illegal catches unchecked. I have tried to stay away from the politics of snapper fishing, but this is too much.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

They [TP&W} need to concentrate on Palacios...........

my 2Cents


----------



## Brewgod (May 21, 2004)

Make 'em forfiet the boat, like a drug bust. That'll get their attention.


----------



## Syncerus (Oct 18, 2005)

But the recreational angler is the REAL problem. If they reduced my catch from 4 to 3 fish, that would solve the whole problem, right?

The entire dialog is a JOKE.

Syncerus


----------



## Lumberjack93 (Jun 15, 2004)

Here is some interesting stuff from the TPWD website. It's called Game Warden Field Notes.

http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/newsmedia/releases/?req=gwfn

Here are some of the interesting Feb & April Notes

*This boat was no party *... A game warden boarded a snapper fishing vessel returning from a state water fishing trip March 6. Twelve people were cited for no non-resident fishing license, 48 red snapper were seized $300 in revenue confiscated and $2,200 civil restitution assessed.

*Who's that fisherman? *Two south Texas wardens worked a plain clothes detail on the South Padre Island jetties March 12. Eleven citations were filed for exceeding the daily bag limit of sheepshead, and 53 fish were seized.

*Game wardens continue border lake cleanup *... Wardens participating in the third wave of Operation Pescador seized 13,400 feet of illegal gill net on Falcon Lake. Wardens apprehended four violators and seized four boats and motors. Wardens have seized a total of 68,450 feet of gill net, 12 boats and motors, and have arrested 18 violators since the beginning of this operation.

*It was a net loss* - On Jan. 26, game wardens from Starr County and McMullen County stopped a Mexican commercial fishing vessel on Falcon Lake. Two subjects were apprehended and approximately 2,000 feet of gill net were seized. A 17-foot boat and motor were also seized. The same day, game wardens from Zapata County and Jim Hogg County apprehended a Mexican commercial fishing vessel on the same lake. Two subjects were arrested and approximately 2,000 feet of gill net were seized. An 18-foot boat and motor also were seized.


----------



## Lumberjack93 (Jun 15, 2004)

It seems to me that the State of Texas has much stricter laws with more teeth than the idiots in Florida who run the Gulf of Mexico. I can't recall ever hearing about a commercial snapper vessell getting seized.

LJ93


----------



## myprozac (Feb 7, 2006)

I really dont think swithching it to 3 fish will help that much. Just my opinion.


----------



## texasjellyfish (Jan 23, 2006)

a commerical operation was completely seized last fall , district court in galveston in the winter,,,and probaly back poaching this spring, they gotta poach twice as much too pay for fuel and poaching fines. the days they dont get caught hurts us the most. too many vessels for the number of law agents. each commerical license needs a transponder with it, mounted on the vessell for the license,at the least law agents could see where this vessel is at all times


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

*Good guys win every once in a while*

This is from a good friend of mine (high up T.G.W.) from late last October:

 I actually worked Tuesday night, This boat had a 200lb Snapper 
Permit,
962 lbs found in the regular storage, 2,697 lbs in the hidden
compartment. They dumped 1,110 pounds prior to boarding. They rammed 
our
65'foot vessel.All went to jail for tampering with evidence, evading
arrest on the Captain. Customs will seize the boat for the smuggling
compartment.

I also know that they are now carrying Federal badges...so watch out you illegal snapper raiders!


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

*a few more pics*

...


----------



## texasjellyfish (Jan 23, 2006)

thats good police work , good job


----------



## willfish4food (Aug 13, 2005)

i dont kno much bout this kinda stuff, but how do they sell illegal snappers? would the peeps that buy illegal snappers be at fault too?


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

"They rammed 
our
65'foot vessel." 

Wish they'd backed off and let the Coasties deal with (sink) them.


----------



## Syncerus (Oct 18, 2005)

If they ram you, can you ram them back?

Inquiring minds want to know.



Syncerus


----------



## Marlintini (Apr 7, 2005)

do these illegal busts count towards their IFQ?

man, that is alot of snapper taken from the gulf and this is just one boat - wow.


----------



## REEL CRAZY (Dec 21, 2005)

Using a car to try and run down someone is assult with a deadly weapon and can be countered with deadly force. HMMMM wouldnt a boat be the same. Coasties should have let the 50 loose on em and put them on the bottom.


----------



## shanker (Jan 15, 2006)

Nov. 21, 2005
TPWD Game Warden Field Notes

The following are excerpts from recent Texas Parks and Wildlife Department law enforcement reports.

Pursuit on the high seas. . . The crew of the TPWD law enforcement vessel, Captain Murchison, working with National Marine Fisheries Service agents, apprehended operators of a fishing vessel containing several thousand pounds of illegally harvested red snapper recently. The Captain Murchison chased the alleged poachers after dark for a long distance,while the alleged poachers were dumping fish overboard . The vessel was finally shut down and boarded and the Game Wardens discovered there were thousands of pounds of snapper remaining onboard. The fishing vessel carried a Class II commercial finfish license which allowed the harvest of 200 pounds of red snapper and was suspected of illegally harvesting red snapper and waiting until dark to land at a Texas dock. After searching Galveston Bay and adjacent waters, the Captain Murchison sighted the alleged vessel just before dark eight miles off the coast. Wardens confiscated more than 4,700 pounds of various fish species, mainly red snapper, and arrested the captain and crew on state charges.


----------



## Tom Hilton (May 24, 2004)

*snapper*



willfish4food said:


> i dont kno much bout this kinda stuff, but how do they sell illegal snappers? would the peeps that buy illegal snappers be at fault too?


Good point - it takes 2 to tango. The bust that started this thread was made on SATURDAY (season opened on Sunday). Apparently the capt knew that the fish house wouldn't give him any trouble coming to port with 2,400 lbs of snapper before the season even opens.

All the best,
Tom


----------



## txjoker (Jun 21, 2005)

Those guys do not even look to have a worried bone in their bodies! I wonder where they are from?


----------



## gostomskij (Jan 14, 2005)

Oh come on guys. Those 4, poor little buggers aren't hurting a thing. Those guys are just trying to make a living like the rest of us.............


Now, throw there 4 butts under the jail, sink the boat and give everyone the numbers for it. After 10-15 years, the BOAT might support enough life to repay what they took. It is crazy that the permit is not pulled when you are caught doing somthing illegal to this degree. A 200 lb permit that is 10 lbs over is one thing, but thousands?


Victor


----------



## Brady Bunch (Jul 12, 2004)

*Im not up to date on this subject either but.....*

Ive been to an Asian market off of Gessner West Park (looking for bait) and there were a few undersized fish I spotted, can you report these people cause like Tom said....takes 2 to tango!

And I know Tile fish are found deep, how deep can those guys troll?



willfish4food said:


> i dont kno much bout this kinda stuff, but how do they sell illegal snappers? would the peeps that buy illegal snappers be at fault too?


----------



## REEL CRAZY (Dec 21, 2005)

Last year I saw a Game Warden at a fish house (Asian) in Kemah writting the owner a ticket for under size snapper they had out in their display.


----------



## going_east (Aug 11, 2005)

Here is the local headline on yesterday's illegal catch

http://www.team4news.com/Global/story.asp?S=4844774


----------



## Lumberjack93 (Jun 15, 2004)

*Here is the story*

GULF OF MEXICO
*Thousands of Pounds of Red Snapper Seized in the Gulf*
var wn_last_ed_date = getLEDate("May1,2006,7:20 PM EST"); document.write(wn_last_ed_date);May 1, 2006, 07:20 PM







Courtesy: U.S. Coast Guard
The U.S. Coast Guard and Texas Parks & Wildlife seized 3,000 pounds of red snapper from a boat fishing offshore before red snapper season opened today.

The Delfin IV, homeported in Port Isabel, was fishing about 60 miles northeast of South Padre Island when it boarded by the Coast Guard and a NOAA fisheries agent.

Agents say they found the fish buried underneath ice and other legal catch.

Red Snapper was not allowed to be caught or on board a boat until today.

The limit of red snapper is 2,000 pounds.

NOAA auctioned the catch and received $40,000 from a local wholesaler.

The vessel's owner, Pescalamar USA Inc, and the captain are facing fines and penalties.

if (document.layers) {document.write('\\'); document.close();}coreAdsCreate('wnsz_40', 'loc', '100');


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

where are all the commercial advocates that post up on this board normally? wonder why they are so quiet, I was waiting for a while to see if they would say anything.


----------



## Seahuntress (May 1, 2006)

*Snapper Bust*



mcgolfer said:


> they must be awesome fishermen to be able to fill that boat with snapper in such a short time frame. i would like to read the particulars on this violation.....rick


I don't know about good fisherman there...Someone has some great GPS numbers is all. Secret structures. If they were good fisherman. They wouldn't be hiding fish!!!! There looking at some outrages fines there $2000.00 and up Don't even try to clean an illegal fish out there....


----------



## Over the Edge (May 21, 2004)

Fines for illegal commercial fishing should START well above $2,000. They should start at $100,000. At least high enough to put these SOB's out of bidness! Hell I hope someone burns their boat down!


----------



## tngbmt (May 30, 2004)

> NOAA auctioned the catch and received $40,000 from a local wholesaler.


 guess what .. half of the crooks (the wholesaler) still made profit from this bust. DOT tried last year to inspect interstate refrigerated trucks. they confiscated fish that had no origination papers. maybe tpwd & txdot can install check points out of marina area & commercial docks to do the same thing.


----------



## gostomskij (Jan 14, 2005)

tngbmt said:


> guess what .. half of the crooks (the wholesaler) still made profit from this bust. DOT tried last year to inspect interstate refrigerated trucks. they confiscated fish that had no origination papers. maybe tpwd & txdot can install check points out of marina area & commercial docks to do the same thing.


This is the other thing I was wondering about. The wholeseller should have to open there books showing when they bought a catch, the weight, the license # of the seller. There should be a paper trail, if there isn't, the wholeseller is shut down.

This was just the one that got caught, what about the others. As mentioned before, a transponder should be installed on ALL comercial boats, reef fisherman and shrimpers. Tampering with them would result in a trip to the federal pin. Right now it PAYS to be illegal.

Victor


----------



## Tom Hilton (May 24, 2004)

*Pike, Walleye, or Snapper*

Not to worry guys - Doug Pike has it under control - here's a quote from one of his recent articles;

"For all the grousing and griping about the fish that commercial boats take off the Gulf floor, not nearly enough attention is paid to the fish they leave....*Don't concern yourself with what the commercial boats catch.* Buy a bigger ice chest this season, and resolve to fill it with fewer fish."

That sure makes me feel better Doug. I'm going to sleep easier tonight because you and the CCA have your attention focused on shrimp bycatch and not on the sizable illegal commercial snapper fishery.

What needs to be realized here is that the people who are cheating here are also the same people who will own a large percentage of the IFQ allotment. If we have egregious criminal activity under today's laws, it doesn't take much imagination to figure out what is going to happen if IFQ's are implemented, since enforcement will be EXPONENTIALLY harder.

All the best,
Tom Hilton


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

who is this doug pike guy? he have an email address? probably some freak reporter that hasnt ever fished.


----------



## Lumberjack93 (Jun 15, 2004)

Guys, I was curious who had a liscense in Texas for Red Snapper. It's amazing what you can find on the net with just a click of the mouse. Anyway, if you go down the list you'll find the Pescalamar. Thats the commercial vessell that just got caught with several pounds of illegal snapper. LJ93

*NAME: RED SNAPPER CLASS 1 LICENSES AS OF 06/03/2005*

**************************************************************************

VESSEL ID: 528329

TYPE OF PERMIT: KM/L1-28/RR

DATE ISSUED: 08/02/2004

EXPERATION DATE:08/31/2005

OWNER: LEASEHOLDER:

HISLER, G W

PO BOX 1064

ANAHUAC, TX 77514

**************************************************************************

VESSEL ID: 572026

TYPE OF PERMIT: RT/L1-52

DATE ISSUED: 02/14/2005

EXPERATION DATE:06/30/2006

OWNER: LEASEHOLDER:

C K RUSSETT CORP

PO BOX 1999

ARANSAS PASS, TX 78335

**************************************************************************

VESSEL ID: TX1620XP

TYPE OF PERMIT: KM/L1-5/RR/SKI

DATE ISSUED: 08/24/2004

EXPERATION DATE:09/30/2005

OWNER: LEASEHOLDER:

HOWELL, CLINTON ARBY & HOWELL, PATRIC

4013 SOUTH CREST LANE

BACLIFF, TX 77518

**************************************************************************

VESSEL ID: 1102229

TYPE OF PERMIT: RR/L1-49

DATE ISSUED: 03/10/2005

EXPERATION DATE:03/31/2006

OWNER: 

LEASEHOLDER:

BLUE DOLPHIN FISHING *INC*

654 WARSAW STREET

BAYOU VISTA, TX 77563-2606

**************************************************************************

VESSEL ID: 657436

TYPE OF PERMIT: RT/L1-95

DATE ISSUED: 02/25/2005

EXPERATION DATE:02/28/2006

OWNER: LEASEHOLDER:

MILLER, LARRY G BICKLEY, DORLEEN

7870 WINDMEADOW 5407 TIMBERWOLF

BEAUMONT, TX 77713 LUMBERTON 

TX 77657

**************************************************************************

VESSEL ID: 947042

TYPE OF PERMIT: CHG-498/RCG-480/RR/L1-91

DATE ISSUED: 05/25/2005

EXPERATION DATE:11/30/2005

OWNER: LEASEHOLDER:

ETIE, MARK E

1418 LITTLE SLOUGH

CLUTE, TX 77531

************************************************************************** 

VESSEL ID: 623319

TYPE OF PERMIT: RT/L1-77/KT

DATE ISSUED: 09/09/2004

EXPERATION DATE:07/31/2005

OWNER: 

LEASEHOLDER:

DENSON, WILLAM & ARIZMENDI, NAPOLEON FRIUDENBERG, MARK

11344 PAT GEORGE PO BOX 2793

CONROE, TX 77303 FREEPORT TX 77542

**************************************************************************

VESSEL ID: 547192

TYPE OF PERMIT: KM/L1-121/RR

DATE ISSUED: 04/04/2005

EXPERATION DATE:01/31/2006

OWNER: LEASEHOLDER:

MURPHY, PATRICK LEO

PO BOX 1994

CRYSTAL BEACH, TX 77650

**************************************************************************

VESSEL ID: 528510

TYPE OF PERMIT: CHG-285/RCG-280/L1-60/RR

DATE ISSUED: 05/06/2005

EXPERATION DATE:05/31/2006

OWNER: LEASEHOLDER:

CAPT ELLIOTT'S PARTY BOATS *INC*

PO BOX 644

FREEPORT, TX 77542

**************************************************************************

VESSEL ID: 539683

TYPE OF PERMIT: CHG-22/RCG-23/RR/L1-58

DATE ISSUED: 05/06/2005

EXPERATION DATE:05/31/2006

OWNER: LEASEHOLDER:

CAPT ELLIOTT'S PARTY BOATS *INC*

PO BOX 644

FREEPORT, TX 77542

**************************************************************************

VESSEL ID: 544446

TYPE OF PERMIT: L1-29/RR/CHG-1405/RCG-1346

DATE ISSUED: 05/06/2005

EXPERATION DATE:05/31/2006

OWNER: LEASEHOLDER:

CAPT ELLIOTT'S PARTY BOATS *INC*

PO BOX 644

FREEPORT, TX 77542-0644

**************************************************************************

VESSEL ID: 910511

TYPE OF PERMIT: CHG-1244/RCG-1189/CHS/L1-53/RR

DATE ISSUED: 10/01/2004

EXPERATION DATE:10/31/2005

OWNER: LEASEHOLDER:

FRIUDENBERG, MARK

PO BOX 2793

FREEPORT, TX 77542

**************************************************************************

VESSEL ID: 647962

TYPE OF PERMIT: RR/SFD/SKI/L1-30

DATE ISSUED: 09/01/2004

EXPERATION DATE:09/30/2005

OWNER: LEASEHOLDER:

LE, TIEN QUANG

2707 RAVEN FALLS LINE

FRIENDSWOOD, TX 77546

**************************************************************************

VESSEL ID: 516501

TYPE OF PERMIT: KM/L1-26/RR

DATE ISSUED: 12/22/2004

EXPERATION DATE:12/31/2005

OWNER: 

LEASEHOLDER:

A & B SEAFOOD *INC*

PO BOX 2631

GALVESTON, TX 77553

**************************************************************************

VESSEL ID: 561398

TYPE OF PERMIT: KM/L1-131/RR

DATE ISSUED: 12/22/2004

EXPERATION DATE:12/31/2005

OWNER: LEASEHOLDER:

A & B SEAFOOD *INC*

PO BOX 2631

GALVESTON, TX 77553

**************************************************************************

VESSEL ID: 594970

TYPE OF PERMIT: RR/L1-33

DATE ISSUED: 09/28/2004

EXPERATION DATE:10/31/2005

OWNER: LEASEHOLDER:

COCHRANE, WILLIAM R II

7007 N HOLIDAY DRIVE

GALVESTON, TX 77550

**************************************************************************

VESSEL ID: 926483

TYPE OF PERMIT: KM/L1-124/RR

DATE ISSUED: 02/17/2005

EXPERATION DATE:02/28/2006

OWNER: LEASEHOLDER:

GUINDON, KEITH E

1902 WHARF

GALVESTON, TX 77550

**************************************************************************

VESSEL ID: 524237

TYPE OF PERMIT: CHG-34/RCG-34/L1-13/RR

DATE ISSUED: 01/20/2005

EXPERATION DATE:01/31/2006

OWNER: LEASEHOLDER:

M/V CAVALIER *INC*

PIER 19

GALVESTON, TX 77550

**************************************************************************

VESSEL ID: TX2612HJ

TYPE OF PERMIT: L1-126/RR

DATE ISSUED: 03/30/2005

EXPERATION DATE:03/31/2006

OWNER: LEASEHOLDER:

BRAD'S SEAFOOD *INC*

9310 POPLAR BLUFF

HOUSTON, TX 77095

************************************************************************** 

VESSEL ID: 916045

TYPE OF PERMIT: KM/RR/L1-105

DATE ISSUED: 01/21/2005

EXPERATION DATE:02/28/2006

OWNER: LEASEHOLDER:

NGUYEN, DUC VAN

11206 WOODDOVE CIRCLE

HOUSTON, TX 77089

**************************************************************************

VESSEL ID: 958107

TYPE OF PERMIT: L1-59/RR/SFI/SKI

DATE ISSUED: 11/23/2004

EXPERATION DATE:11/30/2005

OWNER:

LEASEHOLDER:

VO, TINH VAN

11638 CORKWOOD DRIVE

HOUSTON, TX 77089

**************************************************************************

VESSEL ID: 955703

TYPE OF PERMIT: KM/RR/L1-113

DATE ISSUED: 05/06/2005

EXPERATION DATE:04/15/2006

OWNER: LEASEHOLDER:

VO, LAN XUAN

2148 COVE PARK

KEMAH, TX 77565

**************************************************************************

VESSEL ID: 630506

TYPE OF PERMIT: CHG-386/RCG-375/RR/L1-70

DATE ISSUED: 09/10/2004

EXPERATION DATE:09/30/2005

OWNER: LEASEHOLDER:

KELLER, EDWIN F JR

428 DAVIS CIRCLE

LAGUNA VISTA, TX 78578

**************************************************************************

VESSEL ID: 595720

TYPE OF PERMIT: L1-50/RR

DATE ISSUED: 03/22/2004

EXPERATION DATE:09/30/2005

OWNER: LEASEHOLDER:

EASTWOOD, CLAYTON R

PO BOX 380

MATAGORDA, TX 77457

**************************************************************************

VESSEL ID: 670797

TYPE OF PERMIT: L1-115/RR

DATE ISSUED: 09/01/2004

EXPERATION DATE:09/30/2005

OWNER: LEASEHOLDER:

RAWLINGS, JOHN H SR

PO BOX 118

MATAGORDA, TX 77457

**************************************************************************

VESSEL ID: 1027791

TYPE OF PERMIT: KM/L1-93/RR

DATE ISSUED: 09/01/2004

EXPERATION DATE:09/30/2005

OWNER: LEASEHOLDER:

RAWLINGS, JOHN H SR & RAWLINGS, RALPH

PO BOX 118

MATAGORDA, TX 77457

**************************************************************************

VESSEL ID: 588075

TYPE OF PERMIT: RT/L1-63

DATE ISSUED: 09/20/2004

EXPERATION DATE:09/30/2005

OWNER: 

LEASEHOLDER:

WALKER, JOHN W

4112 FOX MEADOW LANE

PASADENA, TX 77504

**************************************************************************

VESSEL ID: 620728

TYPE OF PERMIT: RT/L1-110

DATE ISSUED: 09/20/2004

EXPERATION DATE:09/30/2005

OWNER: LEASEHOLDER:

WALKER, JOHN W & WALKER, LISA D

4112 FOX MEADOW

PASADENA, TX 77504

**************************************************************************

VESSEL ID: 597908

TYPE OF PERMIT: SM/KM/RR/L1-104/SKD

DATE ISSUED: 04/25/2005

EXPERATION DATE:04/30/2006

OWNER: LEASEHOLDER:

VO, MINH DUC HONG

6110 W OAK CIRCLE S

PEARLAND, TX 77584

**************************************************************************

VESSEL ID: TX5974XS

TYPE OF PERMIT: RR/SM/L1-79

DATE ISSUED: 03/29/2005

EXPERATION DATE:08/31/2005

OWNER: LEASEHOLDER:

MCCARTY, NORMAN E JR

PO BOX 184

PORT ISABEL, TX 78578

**************************************************************************

VESSEL ID: 589920

TYPE OF PERMIT: L1-34/RR/SKI

DATE ISSUED: 05/09/2005

EXPERATION DATE:05/31/2006

OWNER: LEASEHOLDER:

*PESCALAMAR* *USA* *INC*

PO BOX 1897

PORT ISABEL, TX 78578

**************************************************************************

VESSEL ID: 610398

TYPE OF PERMIT: L1-57/RR/SKI/TSFI

DATE ISSUED: 05/09/2005

EXPERATION DATE:05/31/2006

OWNER: LEASEHOLDER:

*PESCALAMAR* *USA* *INC*

PO BOX 1897

PORT ISABEL, TX 78578

************************************************************************** 

VESSEL ID: 592602

TYPE OF PERMIT: L1-48/RR

DATE ISSUED: 05/27/2005

EXPERATION DATE:06/30/2006

OWNER: 

LEASEHOLDER:

NAYLOR, GENE

217 S VERNE STREET

ROCKPORT, TX 78382

**************************************************************************

VESSEL ID: 593323

TYPE OF PERMIT: KM/RR/L1-130/SKI

DATE ISSUED: 06/24/2004

EXPERATION DATE:06/30/2005

OWNER: LEASEHOLDER:

ALFREY, BOB & ALFREY, VALERIE

7405 AVENUE C

SANTA FE, TX 77510

**************************************************************************

VESSEL ID: 677613

TYPE OF PERMIT: L1-96/RR

DATE ISSUED: 09/01/2004

EXPERATION DATE:09/30/2005

OWNER: LEASEHOLDER:

BURNETT, KENNETH P

14905 PINE STREET

SANTA FE, TX 77517

**************************************************************************

VESSEL ID: 577467

TYPE OF PERMIT: KM/L1-42/RR

DATE ISSUED: 02/17/2005

EXPERATION DATE:02/28/2006

OWNER: LEASEHOLDER:

GUINDON, KEITH E

3414 CEMETARY ROAD

SANTA FE, TX 77517

**************************************************************************

VESSEL ID: 663342

TYPE OF PERMIT: KM/L1-87/RR/SKD

DATE ISSUED: 02/17/2005

EXPERATION DATE:02/28/2006

OWNER: LEASEHOLDER:

GUINDON, KEITH E

3414 CEMETARY ROAD

SANTA FE, TX 77517

**************************************************************************

VESSEL ID: 616387

TYPE OF PERMIT: CHG-947/KM/RCG-898/RR/L1-61

DATE ISSUED: 06/25/2004

EXPERATION DATE:06/30/2005

OWNER: LEASEHOLDER:

GULF STREAM SEAFOOD *INC*

426 POMPANO LANE

SURFSIDE BEACH, TX 77541

**************************************************************************

VESSEL ID: 607630

TYPE OF PERMIT: L1-10/RR

DATE ISSUED: 05/26/2005

EXPERATION DATE:04/15/2006

OWNER: LEASEHOLDER:

ATKINS, CONNIE W

210 NORTH CENTRAL STREET

WAXAHACHIE, TX 75165



​Type of Permits

CH - Charter Vessel for Coastal Migratory Pelagic Fish

CHG - Moratorium Charter Vessel for Coastal Migratory Pelagic Fish

KM - Commercial King Mackerel

KT - Transfer Commercial King Mackerel

GN - Gillnet endorsement for King Mackerel

TGN - Transfer Gillnet endorsement for King Mackerel

L1 - Red Snapper License Class 1

TL1 - Red Snapper License Transfer Class 1

L2 - Red Snapper License Class 2

TL2 - Red Snapper License Transfer Class 2

LC - Commercial Spiny Lobster

LT - Spiny Lobster Tailing

RC - Gulf of Mexico Charter/Headboat for Reef Fish

RCG - Moratorium Gulf of Mexico Charter/Headboat for Reef Fish

RR - Renewal Comm. Gulf of Mexico Reef Fish not including traps

RRE - Renewal Comm. Gulf of Mexico Reef Fish including trap endorsement

RT - Transfer Comm. Gulf of Mexico Reef Fish not including traps

RTE - Transfer Comm. Gulf of Mexico Reef Fish including trap endorsement

RS - South Atlantic Rock Shrimp

SFD - Swordfish Directed

TSDFD - Transfer Swordfish Directed

SFH - Swordfish Handgear

TSFH - Transfer Swordfish Handgear

SFI - Swordfish Incidental

TSFI - Transfer Swordfish Incidental

SC - South Atlantic Charter Vessel for Snapper-Grouper

SG1 - Comm. S.A. Snapper-Grouper unlimited not including sea bass pots

ST1 - Comm. S.A. Snapper-Grouper unlimited including sea bass pots

TSG1 - Transfer Comm. S.A. Snapper-Grouper unlimited not *inc.* sea bass pots

TST1 - Transfer Comm. S.A. Snapper-Grouper unlimited *inc.* sea bass pots

SG2 - Comm. S.A. Snapper-Grouper 225# Trip Limit not *inc.* sea bass pots

ST2 - Comm. S.A. Snapper-Grouper 225# Trip Limit *inc.* sea bass pots

TSG2 - Transfer Comm. S.A. Snapper-Grouper 225# Trip Limit not *inc.* sea bass 

pots

TST2 - Transfer Comm. S.A. Snapper-Grouper 225# Trip Limit *inc.* sea bass pots

SKD - Shark Directed

TSKD - Transfer Shark Directed

SKI - Shark Incidental

TSKI - Transfer Shark Incidental

SM - Commercial Spanish Mackerel


----------



## Marlintini (Apr 7, 2005)

how recent are the updates on the active licenses? some of them are showing an expired status.


----------



## txjoker (Jun 21, 2005)

According to this data, it looks like most are fishing with an expired license....... I think one of the earlier posts suggested making a paper trail by writing down licenses, etc... Personally, I would not want to purchase something from a supplier with an expired license. Maybe the wholesaler does not care as long as they get their product. Truly a sad state of affairs.


----------



## Lumberjack93 (Jun 15, 2004)

They (NMFS) probably haven't updated their website in a while. Or, maybe they only update it once a year. I wouldn't assume that all those liscenses are expired. LJ93


----------



## Tom Hilton (May 24, 2004)

*snapper licenses*

Howdy,
Lumberjack listed the Class 1 (2,000 #) permitholders here in Texas...here's a listing of the Class 2 (200 #) permitholders - you will recognize some of them. Also, keep in mind that there are commercial fishermen fishing here off of the Texas coast using permits from Florida and elsewhere not listed here, so this is not a complete list of who is fishing our waters.

*Some of the names listed were observed fishing offshore prior to the opening of the May season. Of note is that some of these guys are running 6 pack charters taking recreational people fishing, yet also possess a commercial snapper permit - that may be legal, but just doesn't smell right. I have also heard of some of these guys taking charters out during the closed recreational season, charging the customers to catch the fish, then keeping the fish to sell. I can't divulge specific names here, but can tell you that there is a very good chance that they are included in the names listed below.*

All the best,
Tom Hilton

VESID: 632612
TYPE OF PERMIT: RR-381/L2-41/
EFFECTIVE DATE: 12/07/2005
EXPIRATION DATE: 12/31/2006

OWNER: LEASEHOLDER:
LUKER, JOHNNY ALFRED
1407 BOB SMITH
BAYTOWN, TX 77521 ,

VESID: 556036
TYPE OF PERMIT: L2-282/RR-151/
EFFECTIVE DATE: 02/17/2006
EXPIRATION DATE: 03/31/2007

OWNER: LEASEHOLDER:
TRUONG, MEN
8350 SHENANDOAH
BEAUMNT, TX 77706 ,

------------------------------------------------------------------------------

VESID: LA8283FJ
TYPE OF PERMIT: SM/KM-1465/RR-1074/L2-585/CHG-800/RCG-764/
EFFECTIVE DATE: 03/28/2006
EXPIRATION DATE: 03/31/2007

OWNER: LEASEHOLDER:
TROTTER, JAY J
PO BOX 1137
BRIDGE CITY, TX 77611 ,

------------------------------------------------------------------------------

VESID: 598243
TYPE OF PERMIT: SM/RR-768/L2-395/
EFFECTIVE DATE: 04/28/2006
EXPIRATION DATE: 05/31/2007

OWNER: LEASEHOLDER:
WAYNE'S FISHERY INC
17301 RIVER ROAD
CHANNELVIEW, TX 77530 ,

------------------------------------------------------------------------------

VESID: 1130790
TYPE OF PERMIT: CHG-1546/RCG-1480/TL2-425/RR-652/
EFFECTIVE DATE: 10/27/2005
EXPIRATION DATE: 11/30/2006

OWNER: LEASEHOLDER:
ETIE, MARK E
1418 LITTLE SLOUGH ROAD
CLUTE, TX 77531 ,

------------------------------------------------------------------------------

VESID: 298832
TYPE OF PERMIT: CHG-1271/RCG-1218/CHS/SC/CDW/KM-1748/RR-1180/L2-178
EFFECTIVE DATE: 03/22/2006
EXPIRATION DATE: 05/31/2007

OWNER: LEASEHOLDER:
GREAT SAGE INC
514 SOUTHERN STREET
CORPUS CHRISTI, TX 78404 ,

------------------------------------------------------------------------------

VESID: TX6030HD
TYPE OF PERMIT: CHG-1109/RCG-1057/L2-432/RR-1094/
EFFECTIVE DATE: 11/04/2005
EXPIRATION DATE: 10/31/2006

OWNER: LEASEHOLDER:
ADAMS, DURDIN DURWOOD
1523 BLUEWATER DRIVE
FREEPORT, TX 77541 ,

------------------------------------------------------------------------------

VESID: 952153
TYPE OF PERMIT: CHG-300/KM-1670/L2-433/RCG-293/RR-1143/CHS/SC/
EFFECTIVE DATE: 07/13/2005
EXPIRATION DATE: 06/30/2006

OWNER: LEASEHOLDER:
GARRISON, RON
PO BOX 881
FREEPORT, TX 77541 ,

------------------------------------------------------------------------------

VESID: 910172
TYPE OF PERMIT: CHG-473/RCG-457/L2-56/RR-574/
EFFECTIVE DATE: 11/08/2005
EXPIRATION DATE: 11/30/2006

OWNER: LEASEHOLDER:
GOOD NEWS CHARTER SERVICE
921 MARINE #106
GALVESTON, TX 77550 ,

------------------------------------------------------------------------------

VESID: 947043
TYPE OF PERMIT: KM-709/L2-426/RR-641/
EFFECTIVE DATE: 07/12/2005
EXPIRATION DATE: 07/31/2006

OWNER: LEASEHOLDER:
MARINIC, FRANK
125 ALBACORE STREET
GALVESTON, TX 77550 ,

------------------------------------------------------------------------------

VESID: 652722
TYPE OF PERMIT: CHG-950/RCG-901/L2-82/
EFFECTIVE DATE: 11/29/2005
EXPIRATION DATE: 12/31/2006

OWNER: LEASEHOLDER:
MCGAFFEY, RICHARD W
715 N HOLIDAY DRIVE
GALVESTON, TX 77550 ,

------------------------------------------------------------------------------

VESID: TX8223KD
TYPE OF PERMIT: ADW/CHG-1469/RCG-1406/RR-1098/L2-184/
EFFECTIVE DATE: 04/25/2006
EXPIRATION DATE: 09/30/2007

OWNER: LEASEHOLDER:
BOOKER, DERWYN J & BOOKER, SUSAN
3903 FALL SHADOWS COURT
HOUSTON, TX 77059 ,

------------------------------------------------------------------------------

VESID: 1151794
TYPE OF PERMIT: CHG-170/RCG-163/RR-1096/L2-587
EFFECTIVE DATE: 03/23/2006
EXPIRATION DATE: 04/15/2007

OWNER: LEASEHOLDER:
CIRCLE H CHARTERS INC
4323 MOUNTAIN FLOWER COURT
HOUSTON, TX 77059 ,

------------------------------------------------------------------------------

VESID: 232654
TYPE OF PERMIT: KM-1609/L2-9/RR-1104/
EFFECTIVE DATE: 03/29/2006
EXPIRATION DATE: 04/30/2007

OWNER: LEASEHOLDER:
NGUYEN, MY QUOC
1323 GLOBE STREET
HOUSTON, TX 77034 ,

------------------------------------------------------------------------------

VESID: TX1054DP
TYPE OF PERMIT: KM-1595/L2-593/RR-1087/
EFFECTIVE DATE: 02/01/2006
EXPIRATION DATE: 01/31/2007

OWNER: LEASEHOLDER:
VO, CHU THI
9406 BUFFALO BEND LANE
HOUSTON, TX 77089 ,

------------------------------------------------------------------------------

VESID: 944957
TYPE OF PERMIT: KM-706/L2-422/RR-638/SFI-71/SKI-219/ADW/
EFFECTIVE DATE: 11/04/2005
EXPIRATION DATE: 10/31/2006

OWNER: LEASEHOLDER:
VO, DAN VAN
5102 GLENVIEW COURT
LA PORTE, TX 77571 ,

------------------------------------------------------------------------------

VESID: 601607
TYPE OF PERMIT: RR-284/L2-90/
EFFECTIVE DATE: 08/30/2005
EXPIRATION DATE: 09/30/2006

OWNER: LEASEHOLDER:
CALLAIS BROTHERS' PARTNERSHIP
7662 KEITH ROAD
LUMBERTON, TX 77657 ,

------------------------------------------------------------------------------

VESID: 592159
TYPE OF PERMIT: L2-156/
EFFECTIVE DATE: 03/22/2006
EXPIRATION DATE: 12/31/2006

OWNER: LEASEHOLDER:
TREYBIG, ERNEST HAROLD JR
#6 INGRAM STREET, PO BOX 543
MATAGORDA, TX 77457 ,

------------------------------------------------------------------------------

VESID: TX8974ZA
TYPE OF PERMIT: CHG-1560/RCG-1491/RR-1100/L2-604//
EFFECTIVE DATE: 08/19/2005
EXPIRATION DATE: 08/31/2006

OWNER: LEASEHOLDER:
SANDERS, ASHLEY
PO BOX 1027
NEDERLAND, TX 77627 ,

------------------------------------------------------------------------------

VESID: 593059
TYPE OF PERMIT: RR-253/L2-598/
EFFECTIVE DATE: 03/29/2006
EXPIRATION DATE: 02/28/2007

OWNER: LEASEHOLDER:
COX, TOMMY & COX, ELIZABETH & MILLER,
1001 MAIN STREET LOT 129
PALACIOS, TX 77465 ,

------------------------------------------------------------------------------

VESID: 1034914
TYPE OF PERMIT: RR-1102/SKI-319/L2-295/
EFFECTIVE DATE: 07/21/2005
EXPIRATION DATE: 06/30/2006

OWNER: LEASEHOLDER:
GUYN, RONALD D
PO BOX 273
PFLUGERVILLE, TX 78691 ,

------------------------------------------------------------------------------

VESID: 624050
TYPE OF PERMIT: L2-223/
EFFECTIVE DATE: 07/25/2005
EXPIRATION DATE: 08/31/2006

OWNER: LEASEHOLDER:
LICATINO, DANIEL L JR
5721 JADE AVENUE
PORT ARTHUR, TX 77640 ,

------------------------------------------------------------------------------

VESID: TX7175JX
TYPE OF PERMIT: RR-1097/L2-594/
EFFECTIVE DATE: 09/14/2005
EXPIRATION DATE: 09/30/2006

OWNER: LEASEHOLDER:
BAGGETT, LEONARD A SR
315 MADAGORDA PO BOX 258
PORT MANSFIELD, TX 78598 ,

------------------------------------------------------------------------------

VESID: 673475
TYPE OF PERMIT: CHG-665/RCG-639/L2-333/RR-501/
EFFECTIVE DATE: 11/02/2005
EXPIRATION DATE: 11/30/2006

OWNER: LEASEHOLDER:
FICKLEN, JACK H
PO BOX 68
PORT MANSFIELD, TX 78598 ,

------------------------------------------------------------------------------

VESID: TX2021JM
TYPE OF PERMIT: CHG-1270/RCG-1217/KM-1597/RR-1090/L2-608/
EFFECTIVE DATE: 03/20/2006
EXPIRATION DATE: 09/30/2007

OWNER: LEASEHOLDER:
HENSLEY, EUGENE A & HENSLEY, TRACY L
4414 PECK ROAD
SANTA FE, TX 77517 ,

------------------------------------------------------------------------------

VESID: TX6760FD
TYPE OF PERMIT: CHG-369/RCG-360/CHS/SC/KM-1599/RR-1095/L2-606/CDW/
EFFECTIVE DATE: 04/08/2005
EXPIRATION DATE: 11/30/2006

OWNER: LEASEHOLDER:
TRONICEK, RUSTY & TENERY, WILBUR J
PO BOX 338
SHINER, TX 77984 ,

------------------------------------------------------------------------------



----------



## gostomskij (Jan 14, 2005)

Here is one question. Say a operator holds BOTH a 200# permit and a "6 pack" license. Is that person bound by the 10 day season, or, is he still allowed to use the "6 pack" outside of the first 10 days each month? I would think he could use both, geting the most out of his investment.

Victor


----------



## Crazy fisher (Apr 13, 2006)

Here is more on SPI Local Charter January 12, 2006

Department of Commerce
National Oceanic and Atmospheric Administration
NOAA Fisheries Service
- Office for Law Enforcement 
FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE
January 12, 2006

CONTACT: Mark Oswell 
(301) 427-2300

*NOAA ISSUES $80,000 PENALTY TO CHARTER OPERATION FOR THE SALE OF RED SNAPPER *​National Oceanic and Atmospheric Administration's (NOAA) Office of General Counsel for Enforcement and Litigation issued owners and operators of the FV Murphy's Law, Stephen Murphy and Matt Murphy, an $80,000 Notice of Violation and Assessment (NOVA) and a 300 day Notice of Permit Sanction (NOPS).

Through an extensive investigation by NOAA Fisheries Service Office for Law Enforcement special agents, it is alleged that Stephen D. Murphy of Captain Murphy's Charters landed and retained undersize red snapper and sold them to an area restaurant. The red snapper were sold from his headboat operation without commercial permits, to Louie's Backyard Restaurant of South Padre Island, Texas. The South Padre Island-based charter operation is alleged to have conducted at least 134 illegal sales to the restaurant dating back to 2000.

"Numerous complaints had been made by the public about this charter vessel to our Harlingen field office," said Special Agent Ken Blackburn, OLE - Southeast Division. "These complaints were instrumental in developing this case."

The owner/operator has 30 days from the time of receiving both the NOVA and the NOPS to request a hearing in front of an Administrative Law Judge to contest the charges, assessments and sanctions.

To report illegal fishing activities contact the NOAA Fisheries Service's Enforcement Hot Line at 800-853-1964.

NOAA Fisheries' primary mission is to protect and conserve our nation's living marine resources - this includes most species of marine mammals (whales, dolphins, porpoises, seals and sea lions). Additional information about NOAA Fisheries Service's marine mammal viewing guidelines and regulations can be found at: www.nmfs.noaa.gov/pr/education/viewing.htm

NOAA, an agency of the U.S. Department of Commerce, is dedicated to enhancing economic security and national safety through the prediction and research of weather and climate-related events and providing environmental stewardship of the nation's coastal and marine resources.


----------



## txjoker (Jun 21, 2005)

I wonder if one day, snapper will not be served (in restaurants) from Oct. - Apr.? Just have the season closed to everyone (including commercial) during that time. I know that would not solve the problem of people still catching snapper illegally, but it would be easy to spot...


----------



## Angler 1 (Apr 27, 2005)

TOM HILTON OR LJ 93

How about getting the same kind of list for Charter Boat permit holders.
Listing the REEF AND PELIGIC permit holders.


----------



## WAHOO-YAHOO (Apr 6, 2006)

It shouldn't be this tuff. I drop of a deer at my processor, if it isn't _properly _tagged, and everything just so, he won't take it out of my truck. Why you ask? The penalty is to high.

That's the same reason I made it home by curfew wheen I was coming up. I saw my sister try it a couple of times....NOT pretty. Funny thing is, she's 43 now and you can set your clock by her. lol.
If getting caught _once_ carried a price so high that it could be the end of your career, all of these woes would be mute. If getting caught w/ crack meant picking up trash for 30 day's (but you make $5k a day selling crack), well then we would have a drug problem in this country...


----------



## Lumberjack93 (Jun 15, 2004)

Who manages 6 pack (Charter Permits)?

I really don't know. LJ93



Angler 1 said:


> TOM HILTON OR LJ 93
> 
> How about getting the same kind of list for Charter Boat permit holders.
> Listing the REEF AND PELIGIC permit holders.


----------



## Angler 1 (Apr 27, 2005)

Lj 93

Nmfs. Same As The Commerical Permits.


----------



## 2wahoo (May 21, 2004)

The article about the commercial boat, Delphin IV, is on the front page of the Valley Morning Star out of Harlingen, TX. The date is 5/2/06. 

I don't know how to put up the link or cut and paste. Maybe one of you literate folks could do it.


----------



## Lumberjack93 (Jun 15, 2004)

Here you go Angler 1. The main site is here.

http://sero.nmfs.noaa.gov/foia/readingrm.htm

What your after is here:

http://sero.nmfs.noaa.gov/foia/pdfs/GULFCHARTERMORATORIUM.txthttp://sero.nmfs.noaa.gov/foia/pdfs/GULFREEFFISHCOMMERCIAL.txt

LJ93


----------



## dogonefishin (Apr 8, 2005)

whats up with this? this is one of the companies sponsored by this website? just wondering? anyone else notice it?
Through an extensive investigation by NOAA Fisheries Service Office for Law Enforcement special agents, it is alleged that Stephen D. Murphy of Captain Murphy’s Charters landed and retained undersize red snapper and sold them to an area restaurant. The red snapper were sold from his headboat operation without commercial permits, to Louie's Backyard Restaurant of South Padre Island, Texas. The South Padre Island-based charter operation is alleged to have conducted at least 134 illegal sales to the restaurant dating back to 2000.


----------



## Tom Hilton (May 24, 2004)

*permits*



Angler 1 said:


> TOM HILTON OR LJ 93
> 
> How about getting the same kind of list for Charter Boat permit holders.
> Listing the REEF AND PELIGIC permit holders.


Howdy,
The permits are shown on the lists - for example;

*VESID: TX6030HD
TYPE OF PERMIT: CHG-1109/RCG-1057/L2-432/RR-1094/
EFFECTIVE DATE: 11/04/2005
EXPIRATION DATE: 10/31/2006

OWNER: LEASEHOLDER:
ADAMS, DURDIN DURWOOD
1523 BLUEWATER DRIVE
FREEPORT, TX 77541 ,*

So, Durwood has the following permits;

*CHG* - Moratorium Charter Vessel for Coastal Migratory Pelagic Fish, ID#1109

*RCG* - Moratorium Gulf of Mexico Charter/Headboat for Reef Fish, ID#1057

*L2* - Red Snapper License Class 2, ID#432

*RR *- Renewal Comm. Gulf of Mexico Reef Fish not including traps, ID#1094

All the best,
Tom Hilton


Type of Permits

CH - Charter Vessel for Coastal Migratory Pelagic Fish

CHG - Moratorium Charter Vessel for Coastal Migratory Pelagic Fish

KM - Commercial King Mackerel

KT - Transfer Commercial King Mackerel

GN - Gillnet endorsement for King Mackerel

TGN - Transfer Gillnet endorsement for King Mackerel

L1 - Red Snapper License Class 1

TL1 - Red Snapper License Transfer Class 1

L2 - Red Snapper License Class 2

TL2 - Red Snapper License Transfer Class 2

LC - Commercial Spiny Lobster

LT - Spiny Lobster Tailing

RC - Gulf of Mexico Charter/Headboat for Reef Fish

RCG - Moratorium Gulf of Mexico Charter/Headboat for Reef Fish

RR - Renewal Comm. Gulf of Mexico Reef Fish not including traps

RRE - Renewal Comm. Gulf of Mexico Reef Fish including trap endorsement

RT - Transfer Comm. Gulf of Mexico Reef Fish not including traps

RTE - Transfer Comm. Gulf of Mexico Reef Fish including trap endorsement

RS - South Atlantic Rock Shrimp

SFD - Swordfish Directed

TSDFD - Transfer Swordfish Directed

SFH - Swordfish Handgear

TSFH - Transfer Swordfish Handgear

SFI - Swordfish Incidental

TSFI - Transfer Swordfish Incidental

SC - South Atlantic Charter Vessel for Snapper-Grouper

SG1 - Comm. S.A. Snapper-Grouper unlimited not including sea bass pots

ST1 - Comm. S.A. Snapper-Grouper unlimited including sea bass pots

TSG1 - Transfer Comm. S.A. Snapper-Grouper unlimited not *inc.* sea bass pots

TST1 - Transfer Comm. S.A. Snapper-Grouper unlimited *inc.* sea bass pots

SG2 - Comm. S.A. Snapper-Grouper 225# Trip Limit not *inc.* sea bass pots

ST2 - Comm. S.A. Snapper-Grouper 225# Trip Limit *inc.* sea bass pots

TSG2 - Transfer Comm. S.A. Snapper-Grouper 225# Trip Limit not *inc.* sea bass 

pots

TST2 - Transfer Comm. S.A. Snapper-Grouper 225# Trip Limit *inc.* sea bass pots

SKD - Shark Directed

TSKD - Transfer Shark Directed

SKI - Shark Incidental

TSKI - Transfer Shark Incidental

SM - Commercial Spanish Mackerel


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

dogonefishin said:


> whats up with this? this is one of the companies sponsored by this website? just wondering? anyone else notice it?
> Through an extensive investigation by NOAA Fisheries Service Office for Law Enforcement special agents, it is alleged that Stephen D. Murphy of Captain Murphy's Charters landed and retained undersize red snapper and sold them to an area restaurant. The red snapper were sold from his headboat operation without commercial permits, to Louie's Backyard Restaurant of South Padre Island, Texas. The South Padre Island-based charter operation is alleged to have conducted at least 134 illegal sales to the restaurant dating back to 2000.


Good catch. Isn't that just a hoot.


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

wonder which restaurant. hmmm


----------



## dogonefishin (Apr 8, 2005)

LOUIES according to the NOAA law enforcement website


----------



## cybermania (Apr 22, 2006)

president bush called he says quit picking an those people...


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Why wouldn't TPW do a 'sting' on the fish houses as they used to do to the fur buyers. Seems this would also help and is a no brainer. WW


----------



## jim smarr (May 21, 2004)

*Wet Dreams Good Question*

The fish houses have so few people they deal with it is hard to infiltrate them just like the old mob gangs. They have to catch the boats on the water or at the fish house unloading to make a big bust. Most illegal transactions are done on a cash basis. Most of these illegal operations are cracked with inside information gained through disgruntled employees or interrogations of crew after a bust similar bust. We can help buy reporting any illegal activity. 



We feel the illegal commercial fishing is the number one problem in the Gulf of Mexico. IFQ's will only make matters worse. We need to institute a letter writing campaign to the Secretary of Commerce to stop IFQ's. The Gulf of Mexico Fisheries Council found a small loophole in the Magnuson act to try to push IFQ's in all fisheries. What a free ride for the Commercial sector. The thirty percent or so outlaws will be able to sweep the GOM clean with there ability to fish anytime they wish. Enacting a law to make these folks go to checks instead of cash would help across the Gulf.



Thank the Lord the Recreational Anglers and Coastal Fishing Communities are

realizing that 3.50 /4.50 fuel, IFQ's and 5,000,000 pound TAC means the end to Recreational Fishing as we once knew it all across the Gulf. 



Al Capone would have loved an IFQ system in a strictly cash business policed

by the "Honor System".



Jim Smarr

RFA Texas

361463-1558

[email protected]


----------



## makoman2 (Jan 14, 2006)

dogonefishin said:


> whats up with this? this is one of the companies sponsored by this website? just wondering? anyone else notice it?
> Through an extensive investigation by NOAA Fisheries Service Office for Law Enforcement special agents, it is alleged that Stephen D. Murphy of Captain Murphy's Charters landed and retained undersize red snapper and sold them to an area restaurant. The red snapper were sold from his headboat operation without commercial permits, to Louie's Backyard Restaurant of South Padre Island, Texas. The South Padre Island-based charter operation is alleged to have conducted at least 134 illegal sales to the restaurant dating back to 2000.


Any truth to this one?


----------



## NewFisher (May 28, 2004)

Well after reading most of this post I was furious. I think those people should be shot on the spot. That is a total disreguard for Nature and her resources. My stomach is turning just thinking about it.


----------



## Lumberjack93 (Jun 15, 2004)

http://www.nmfs.noaa.gov/ole/news/news_SED_011206.htm

It's on the NOAA website. The link is above. One guy asked what could be done to stop illegal fishing. Well, boycotting operators like the one above is a start in the right direction.

LJ93


Makoman1 said:


> Any truth to this one?


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

After reading what was on the NOAA site and it makes me wonder, how many is numerous, and how many calls does it take to get them out of the office?? “Numerous complaints had been made by the public about this charter vessel to our Harlingen field office,” said Special Agent Ken Blackburn, OLE – Southeast Division. “These complaints were instrumental in developing this case.” WW


----------



## PUTZLINER (Aug 21, 2005)

*Wow.wow.wow.wow*

nice fishing guys. wish i could bag a few keepers like that. WOW.


----------



## jim smarr (May 21, 2004)

Numerous is a "Big Deal". Sorry to say not much is going to stop the outlaws. Law Enforcement received "Orders" to hold back until IFQ's were in place. To bad we have 
a system of folks at NMFS and TPWD willing to sell their soles for IFQ's. This word came from again "Numerous Law Enforcement Officers". We have simply put a broken system.
I will be addressing these and other issues next week in a "Pre-GOMFC Meeting" in Tampa. 

Jim Smarr
361-463-1558


----------



## OffShore Man (Jan 10, 2005)

Go smack some common sense into those guys Jim.


----------



## Red Dog (Apr 4, 2006)

yea go kick some a for all of us dude!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PUTZLINER (Aug 21, 2005)

*let me clear my name*



PUTZLINER said:


> nice fishing guys. wish i could bag a few keepers like that. WOW.


i am completely frustrated about this comment and if it can get erased i would appreciate it. i've got a buddy that frequents this site and my profile is saved on him computer. long story short he was drunk and posted this under my name to make me mad and i just found out about it. please!!!!!! don't take offense to this i am clearing my name about this and i have changed my password and fixed the situation. once again im completely sorry for the mishap!!!


----------



## JOKERSWILD (May 21, 2004)

That was his second time around...

Department of Commerce
National Oceanic and Atmospheric Administration
NOAA Fisheries Service
- Office for Law Enforcement

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE
January 12, 2006

CONTACT: Mark Oswell 
(301) 427-2300

*NOAA ISSUES ADDITIONAL $10,000 PENALTY TO TEXAS CHARTER OPERATION FOR ILLEGAL FISHING*​National Oceanic and Atmospheric Administration's (NOAA) Office of General Counsel for Enforcement and Litigation issued the owner/operator of the fishing vessel (FV) Murphy's Law a $10,000 Notice of Violation and Assessment (NOVA) and a 15 day Notice of Permit Sanction (NOPS).

On January 27, 2005, NOAA Fisheries Service Office for Law Enforcement (OLE) Special Agents in cooperation with the United States Coast Guard Cutter (USCGC) Steelhead and USCG Corpus Christi Aviation Wing performed an enforcement operation in the Gulf of Mexico off the shore of South Padre Island, Texas. The FV Murphy's Law was spotted by USCG aircraft actively fishing during closed season in the Federal Exclusive Economic Zone (EEZ). The FV Murphy's Law was subsequently boarded by OLE special agents from the USCG Cutter Steelhead. During the boarding it was determined that the captain of the "headboat," Stephen Murphy, had allowed all twenty-two patrons aboard to illegally catch and retain red snapper in and from federal waters during the closed red snapper season.

The season for recreational fishing of red snapper in the EEZ is from April 21 to November 1. The EEZ defines federal waters and spans from 9 miles off the coast of Texas to 200 miles.

The South Padre Island-based charter operation is also pending an $80,000 NOVA for illegal sales of red snapper. The owner/operator has 30 days from the time of receiving the NOVA and NOPS to request a hearing in front of an Administrative Law Judge to contest the charges, assessments and sanctions.

To report illegal fishing activities contact the NOAA Fisheries Service's Enforcement Hot Line at 800-853-1964.

NOAA Fisheries' primary mission is to protect and conserve our nation's living marine resources - this includes most species of marine mammals (whales, dolphins, porpoises, seals and sea lions). Additional information about NOAA Fisheries Service's marine mammal viewing guidelines and regulations can be found at: www.nmfs.noaa.gov/pr/education/viewing.htm

NOAA, an agency of the U.S. Department of Commerce, is dedicated to enhancing economic security and national safety through the prediction and research of weather and climate-related events and providing environmental stewardship of the nation's coastal and marine resources.

​


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

There are alot of people who love them. Just as many if not more that really dislike them alot. They are cocky fishermen/capts but have alot of history down there and are etched into the local economy. I am glad that their true colors are shinning through.


----------



## makoman2 (Jan 14, 2006)

Argo said:


> There are alot of people who love them. Just as many if not more that really dislike them alot. They are cocky fishermen/capts but have alot of history down there and are etched into the local economy. I am glad that their true colors are shinning through.


Are these the same guys? http://www.captmurphys.com/

I think they need to be shot! Not like they did it only one time! Gettting rich at everyone expense. BS


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

yeah, that is them. the same one as what is on top of the page linked here.


----------



## makoman2 (Jan 14, 2006)

Argo said:


> yeah, that is them. the same one as what is on top of the page linked here.[/QUOT
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

he's not a sponsor, I provide those links as a courtesy to my readers and the link has been removed.


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

Yeah, none of those on the top links are sponsors, just courtesy links from mont.


----------



## Crossroads (May 21, 2004)

Everyone has a price. They got caught, it's time for them to get whatever the max punishment is that can be enforced. I don't understand how they can retain a license.


----------

